#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT Befund LWS >

## Tzwaen

Hallo, 
ihr könnt mir sicherlich helfen :-).
Komme gerade vom MRT. Der nächste Termin beim Orthopäden ist aber erst in 2 Wochen. 
Meine Hauptfrage ist: Kann ich weiterhin Leistungssport (Triathlon) machen? Oder wird mir aufgrund dieses Befundes eher davon abgeraten?  
Befund:
Geringgradiger Entlordosierung der LWS als Aausdruck einer Schon- Fehöhaltung. Regelrechtes Bandscheibensignal aus allen Bandscheibenfächern. Kleine Schmorl'sche Knötchen kommen zur Darstellung in der Grund- bzw. Deckplatte von BWK 11, 12, LWK 1, 2, 3, 4 und 5 als Ausdruck einer gurchgemachten Adolesszentenkyphose (Morbus Scheuermann).
Regelrechtes Myelonsignal in allen Sequenzen. Conus medullaris endet auf Höhe LWK 1 
LWK 3/4: Diskrete Protrusio mit geringer Pelottierung des Duraschlauchs. Dabei diskrete Tangierung der deszendierenden L4 Nervenfasern beidseits (serie 6, Ima 18). Facettengelenkshypertrophien mit beginnenden Facettengelenksarthrosen beidseits. 
LWK 4 / 5: Diskrete Protrusio mit geringer Pelottierung des Duraschlauchs. Dabei geringe Tangierung der deszendierenden L5 Nervenfasern beidseits, links etwas mehr als rechts (serie  6, Ima 25). Facettengelenkshypertrophien beidseits mit beginnenden Facettengelenksarthrosen. 
LWK 5 / SWK 1: Breitbasige Protrusio mit Pelottierung des Duraschlauchs und diskreter Tangierung der L5 Nervenfasern im Neuroforamen links (Serie 3, Ima 6). kein Kontakt zu deszendierenden Nervenfasern. Reizlose Darstellung der kleinen Zwischenwirbelgelenke.   
Danke für alle Antworten im Voraus!

----------


## josie

Hallo Tzwaen!
Die physiologische Krümmung im LWS-BEreich ist durch eine Schon/Fehlhaltung geringgradig aufgehoben.
Schmorl`sche Knötchen (Kommen bei Morb.Scheuermann vor) im Bereich BWK 11,12, LWK 1,2,3,4 und 5. 
LWK 3/4 Diskrete Vorwölbung, die den Nervenwasserschlauch beruhrt(dort laufen Nerven durch), dabei werden die L4 Nervenwurzeln bds leicht tangiert.
Beginnende Facettengelenksarthrose= degenerative Wirbelkörperveränderung 
LWK 4/5 s.o. Es wird  die L5 Nervenwurzel bds tangiert, links mehr als re. 
LWK 5/SWK1: Breitbasige Vorwölbung mit Berührung des Nervenwasserschlauchs (Duralschlauch), die Nervenwurzel L5 li wird berührt.
LG Josie

----------

